# adobe reader



## jackson135 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yesterday my girlfriend installed adobe reader 8.1 and during installation recieved a firewall alert that SGC15.EXE was trying to access the internet. Thinking it was just part of the adobe install she allowed it. I checked it out and it's a prefetch file I think. It has a ton of info in it about the computer including the layout. I deleted the file, reinstalled adobe and sure enough the alert came up again and there was a new SGC file created. I scanned it and it doesn't seem to be a trojan but then again it could be brand new. This is starting to concern me since I searched the internet and adobe but can't find anything about this file. I don't think it's legit because why would adobe want all that info? Also when I didn't allow it the install still completed. Plus, on my computer whenever adobe has to access the internet the alert states "adobereader" and not some file name. thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Although there is little info on that file, if it was a Prefetch file, then it likely belongs to an application you've used previously. See here for a description of prefetch files

http://members.rushmore.com/~jsky/id14.html


If you think you may be infected, then start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

Please note that the HJT Forum is always busy, so I would ask that you be patient and we will get to you.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi 

It's a known false positive thrown out even by McAfee AV (as a trojan). Once you've scanned it and downloaded the source file from a trustworthy location, you should be fine. McAfee for instance will fix this issue in their next DAT file update. :smile:


----------

